# Copyright



## Juliet (27. April 2004)

Auf einigen Seiten steht drunter: 
"All Rights reserved (dann das C mit dem Kreis drumrum) Copyright 2004" oder so. Sollte man so was auf der HOmepage haben? Muss man das irgendwo officiell beantragen um das geschützte copyright zu bekommen, oder kann man das einfach so hinschreiben?

Danke Euch schon mal


----------



## Tim C. (27. April 2004)

Nein. Du hast prinzipiell auf alle Inhalte die du selber fabrizierst das Urheberrecht. Das hast du, egal ob du gesondert darauf hinweist oder nicht. Auch wenn du etwaige Verstöße gegen deine Urheberrechte einklagst, macht es keinen Unterschied, ob du explizit darauf hingewiesen hast, dass du ein Copyright darauf hast oder nicht.
Ergo: Man kann es einfach drunterschreiben.


----------



## Juliet (27. April 2004)

Danke sehr. 
Mal gucken ob ichs hinschreib......


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. April 2004)

Hallo...

da du in Spanien wohnst, solltest du vielleicht besser bei einer einheimischen Informationsquelle nachfragen....

das mit dem automatischen Urheberrecht auf eigene Werke ist deutsches Recht, in Spanien kann das sich womöglich anders verhalten.


----------



## Tim C. (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *Hallo...
> 
> da du in Spanien wohnst, solltest du vielleicht besser bei einer einheimischen Informationsquelle nachfragen....
> ...


Oh ja klar, das hatte ich dabei etwas übersehen .


----------



## loongy (3. November 2004)

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Habe einer Firma den Auftrag erteilt meine Seiten zu machen bzw. zu programmieren.
Die wollen jetzt ihren Firmennamen (copyright) auf meiner Home-Seite platziere.
Erstens passt es überhaupt nicht ins Bild (weil sie auch die Größe bestimmen wollen) und zweitens gibt es keine "schriftliche Warnung" sondern einen schönen Link auf ihre Internetseite.

Ich will das aber nicht, muß ich?
viele grüße und danke


----------



## Tim C. (3. November 2004)

loongy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand helfen?
> Habe einer Firma den Auftrag erteilt meine Seiten zu machen bzw. zu programmieren.



Wie schaut denn der Vertrag aus? Erwirbst du die exklusiven Rechte am Layout oder nur ein Nutzungsrecht?


----------



## loongy (3. November 2004)

hi,
wir haben kein vertrag gemacht.den machen wir  jetzt, da sich das projekt als genial erweist.

mein name und logo sind patentiert und ich habe ihnen genau gesagt, wie ich es haben möchte. sie haben es nur noch umgesetzt und kleinigkeiten verbessert.
die programmierungen usw. (es wird eine suchmaschine) hat die firma komplett gemacht.

sorry, jetzt habe ich alles klein geschrieben.
bin eingefleischter "kleinschreiber". beim nächsten mal denke ich daran, versprochen !


----------



## Tim C. (3. November 2004)

loongy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi,
> wir haben kein vertrag gemacht.den machen wir  jetzt, da sich das projekt als genial erweist.
> 
> mein name und logo sind patentiert und ich habe ihnen genau gesagt, wie ich es haben möchte. sie haben es nur noch umgesetzt und kleinigkeiten verbessert.
> ...


Mmm schwierig zu sagen. Wenn sie die ganze Programmierung machen ist irgendwie klar, dass sie eine Art Copyright auf die Algorithmen haben, da sie ja aus ihrer Feder stammen und von dir "nur" die Idee ist.

So hart das klingen mag, aber wenn du kein Patent auf die Idee hattest und das auch nicht vorher vertraglich geklärt hast, sieht das schlecht aus (denke ich).


----------

